# Compound Bow Release



## Airport22 (May 12, 2012)

What is the best release and style to use with a compound bow and style? Thanks!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: this is gonna be a long story...........


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It depends on what you are doing with your archery. Strictly hunting, strictly target, some of both?

What type of sight and stabilizer are on your bow?

What are your goals in archery? How do you practice and train?

Are you shooting a short ATA or long ATA bow?

More information please,

Allen


----------

